
Report: Twitter CEO took a Russian impostor’s bait in 2016 - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/10/report-twitter-ceo-took-a-russian-impostors-bait-in-2016/#p3
======
mindcrash
If this is true it seems Russia is doing a bang up job taking two groups who
are heavily involved in identity politics and putting them against each other,
destroying western civilization in the process.

